# The original Special Forces?



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2014)

British SAS unit in North Africa....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2014)

Such a classic photo.


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2014)

True.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2014)

I would argue that Brandenburgers earned that title. You may not like their politics but they were important force multipliers in the rapid conquest by Germany in the first years of WW2:

Brandenburgers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2014)

The Cichociemni were trained to be the leaders of the Polish underground domestic Army called AK. Some of them were specialized in sabotage and guerrilla tactics, others were experts in communication and the rest supplemented intelligence. They were often referred to as the Polish SOE.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2014)

What's that top badge above the left pocket, on the nearest SAS officer?

Thanks lads, great info!


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2014)

Do you mean this one ?


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2014)

We are witnessing a classic Soviet-style Spetsnaz Special Forces operation in The Ukraine right now:

Spetsnaz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> What's that top badge above the left pocket, on the nearest SAS officer?




The bottom one seems to be a row of medal/order ribbons but the top one seems to be the Special Air Service Badges ( Special Air Service Parachute Trained Wings ).









BTW.. the guy in the driver’s seat nearest the camera is SAS - Lieutenant Edward MacDonald . North Africa, 18.01.1943.











SAS Commander, David Stirling with Ptl Cmdr., Lt. McDonald

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (May 5, 2014)

Here in the US Special Forces go back to Roger's Rangers, 1760 or so. In a time of bright color military uniforms, Roger's green uniforms were quite a change, almost camouflage.
Sorry, no pictures


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2014)

Yes Jan, they are the SAS 'Para' wings, the design, by Paddy Mayne, being taken from an Egyptian icon in Oxford University. The 'wings' point upwards, unlike 'standard' British Para wings, which point downwards. In SAS and other Airborne units of the British Forces, Para wings are worn on the shoulder of the right sleeve. When worn on the left breast, as in the photo, it shows that the wearer has done a clandestine operational jump behind the lines, as opposed to an assault behind lines, such as Normandy or Arnhem, and is normally comfined to members of Special Forces, SOE and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2014)

Doesn't the distinction of original "Special Forces" go to the Batavian units of the Roman Legions?

They specialized in tactical water crossings, covert assaults and several other aspects of what's considered "SpecOps" by today's standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (May 5, 2014)

A possible connection Dave but IMHO tenuous. The Romans filled their legions with native conscripts and few actual Romans. Though some tribes, like the Batavi, known for their bravery and war skills were accorded special privileges. They fought in their own cohorts under their own commanders and the tribe paid no tribute or taxes. They supplied only men and arms to the empire. They were also known for their horsemanship and swiming and it was reported that they could swim the Rhine in formation in armour.
The emperors from Agustus to Galba used them as his personal bodyguard and they supplied a contingent of his horse guards, the Equites singulares Augusti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 7, 2014)

The Spartan Krypteia 

Krypteia on the battlefield

In his Cleomenes, Plutarch describes Krypteia as being a unit of the Spartan army; during the battle of Sellasia, the Spartan king Cleomenes "called Damoteles, the commander of the Krypteia, and ordered him to observe and find out how matters stood in the rear and on the flanks of his army". Various scholars have speculated on the presence and function of the Krypteia on the battlefield, describing it as a reconnaissance, special operations, or even military police force.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 7, 2014)

mikewint said:


> A possible connection Dave but IMHO tenuous. The Romans filled their legions with native conscripts and few actual Romans. Though some tribes, like the Batavi, known for their bravery and war skills were accorded special privileges. They fought in their own cohorts under their own commanders and the tribe paid no tribute or taxes. They supplied only men and arms to the empire. They were also known for their horsemanship and swiming and it was reported that they could swim the Rhine in formation in armour.
> The emperors from Agustus to Galba used them as his personal bodyguard and they supplied a contingent of his horse guards, the Equites singulares Augusti.


The Batavian Cohorts could be considered a Special Forces unit in the sense that they were attached to Legions that anticipated their expertise.
Since the rise of the professional State military of Rome and the dawn on modern militaries, they would definately in the running for the earliest.
It's true that Roman Legions used conscripts and foreign (non-citizen) personnel in their ranks, but there were also legio that were specialized, like the Teuton and so forth.

However, the Batavians were drawn on for specific purposes, like water crossing problems, tactical strikes and other situations. And were assigned to forward areas where they could be deployed quickly. The Batavian units wore standardized equipment, deployed and fought with drilled precision.

The Romans thought highly enough of them that their tribe was not taxed like other Germanic tribes were and they were given Roman citizenship.


----------



## mikewint (May 8, 2014)

Well going back to 1492 we (USA) have our "original" Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2014)

Ok, that was funny.


----------



## mikewint (May 8, 2014)

Thanks, but only partially tounge in cheek. The SF crest and patch refer back to "Indian Lore". Cammo, living off the land, finding your way, etc.
Note the Arrowhead patch shape and the Crossed Arrows


----------

